# If Wikkileaks dumps Large Scale



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Rumor has it that Wikkileaks is planning a dump of classified Large Scale material. Perhaps some things we might learn:

Why the "kuppler" has not been released after years of develpment

Email exchanges between Greg and Lewis

How LGB would decide what scale to make it's next piece of rolling stock

Nick is really on the Payroll of USAT

Marty won the lottery and really gets to work on his RR all day. 

That Shad really is giving away $1000 Walmart cards but nobody will take them. 


Perhaps some of you may have advanced notice of what may be released. Perhaps some of you want to clear the air before it happens, or perhaps some of you just wish this is really going to happen. What should this dump include?

Tom


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

HE HE HE...........


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg has batteries in those 50 cars he's pulling

Victor has the worlds largest indoor railroad.........all diesel

Korm is a German secret agent in Paraguay. Mik is his partner in the States. The Regal is their commander.

I'll stop here.
Ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know about #1 and #2 ha ha! 

(Actually I have saved every email between Lewis and I, it's pretty funny reading) 

I do want to know about #5. 

I think Charlie is too cheap to pay Nick's salary! 

Oh I think LGB sketches a drawing on a rubber sheet, and then they stretch it to fit on the track, then squish it shorter to fit on R1... 

hoo boy! 

Greg 


p.s. I am really Tate the bear on the Aristo payroll, creating all kinds of publicity for free


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 11 Dec 2010 08:44 AM 
Greg has batteries in those 50 cars he's pulling

Victor has the worlds largest indoor railroad.........all diesel

Korm is a German secret agent in Paraguay. Mik is his partner in the States. The Regal is their commander.

I'll stop here.
Ralph





Damn I've been outed!!!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Vhot?? All iss disskovert? through Vicky licks? 
Fiktor, ssey did not disskover you. you vill be sse new Kommander of sse ring!

Mik, run to sveden! (at least you vill have fun, till ssey lock you up)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Also listed is Rex actually buys his B units from AC. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Fun to see some humor here, I really hate it when posts get so nasty.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

An internal memo from Kader stating if they build it with 2nd quality materials they can increase their profit margin. with an attached note from their marketing department stating that if they build it so cheaply enough that it breaks easily their research shows that you'll buy another, and another, and another, and another, and another. and another...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah this is fun, I hope we keep it centered on the whimsical ... 

By the way Aristo called me and want me to report for "re-education"... should I go? They said it won't hurt and the hypodermics are sterilized... I get a free box of track. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Beware of wise?? men bearing gifts.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm lost on this one.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Dec 2010 10:30 PM 
Yeah this is fun, I hope we keep it centered on the whimsical ... 

By the way Aristo called me and want me to report for "re-education"... should I go? They said it won't hurt and the hypodermics are sterilized... I get a free box of track. 

Greg 

I think this a Kader modification of the German version used successfully by the old lgb group.
Those who went through that "procedure" ended up as Ventilators....what do they call those who go through the Polk Re-Education Procedure?

PREPpies?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's called polkeducation. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

And Marklin/LGB is going to release a model of the Swiss 0-6-0t locomotives that were steamed from the catenary during WWII - when they were no longer able to purchase German steam coal. (the prorotype is true - the projected release of the model is a fabrication) OBTW, the prototypes actually DID have pantographs mounted on their cab roofs - to supply current to the heavy-duty heaters in their fireboxes.

Have a Merry! 

David Meashey


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I sent off a loco to some Revolutionary people, and it came back quickly, repaired properly, and nothing broken!! Oh Boy Regal


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

FLASH! 

New leaks just indicated the new name for those re-educated! 

Polk's Re-education Information Critic Killers


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Dave(TOC); 

That kind of reminds me of the truck cab noise level test the FED created when I worked for Mack Trucks. The FED's title for the test was "Stationary High Idle Test." The FED was going to make an acronym for the test until they discovered what it spelled! True story. 

David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a funny story in San Diego about acronyms: 

We have a large outdoor "zoo" called the Wild Animal Park.... It is many acres where the animals roam free, and there is a tram that circles the perimeter for you to view the animals. 

It was called the "WGASA Bush Line" .... of course there's signs all over the place with the name, and it's the major attraction there... it views the "park" animals. 

Well, several years after the park was in operation, they interviewed the guy who designed that part of the park. 

The park is another wing of the world famous San Diego Zoo, and apparently the committee of "zoo people" who made the decisions on the designs were constantly changing their minds, focusing on silly stuff, just basically a royal pain in the behind, making changes over and over. 

After a while the term "WGASA" started appearing on the plans... and since everyone was used to the term, that's what it was named. Many terms in the park are African. So "WGASA" sounded kind of "right" 

After hearing about the "trials and tribulations" of trying to please a bunch of the Zoo's board members, the interviewer asked what "WGASA" stood for, since it was the "centerpoint" of the park. 

The designer replied: "Who Gives A S**t Anyway" 

Well, the Zoo people went nuts, and spent several months trying to find an African dialect that had the word "WGASA" .... they struck out... nothing... 

It was also determined that the cost was too high to change all the advertising... so from 1972 until the "tram" was retired in 2007, "WGASA" was prominently displayed and advertised... 

Pretty dang funny, at least to us in San Diego. 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

News flash. China factories start new years early every thing shut down now and extend till March.







Later RJD


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Now now fellow writers. 

Let us have some accuracy when bandying about the use of what may or may not be acronyms. 

Acronyms are made up by assembling the first letters of a group of words to form *pronounceable* words. Such as QANTAS[/b] (The Australian Airline)= Q[/b]ueensland A[/b]nd [/b]N[/b][/b]orthern [/b]T[/b][/b]erritory A[/b]erial S[/b]ervices. 

If the assembled letters do not actually make a pronounceable word, they are more correctly known as initialisms, not acronyms.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmmm. Lets see if Tonys ideal works.......Then we will go back on Topic









D.D.T.

Double D Tuesday......

What ???????? What ??????? 




















Sorry........


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not offend Revo-lutionary Leader 
or risk trip to Re-education camp.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope Nick you missed it. Better luck next time. BTW Nick QSI and NCE all went belly up today. Big bust for these out fits. I understand batty is now the way to go







At least that is the word from Greg. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Former co-worker of mine, back in the days when computer keyboards were switching from electro-mechanical monsters blended with the printer (Teletypes) to the electronic type with a CRT for the display, he was working on "debounce circuits" to cure the problem of the switch beneath each key "bouncing" and creating multiple instances of the character on just one press of the key.

This fellow, known often as "MotorMouth" (even directly to his face), also had a penchant for turning any phrase name of a product into an acronym, and often do that before he realize what it became. At one group meeting, before the boss showed up, he was expounding on his latest bright idea of a keyboard that could receive upgrades to its operation via software. Someone suggested that it would be "Field Upgradable Computer Keyboard", whereupon he immediately turned to the blackboard attached to the wall at the head of the table and scrawled the acronym. I immediately piped up that as a marketing ploy we could offer a "Yearly Optional Upgrade" and obviously, he excitedly (apparently thinking we were in agreement with his idea) added that acronym to the board in a wild scrawl under the first one.

Everyone was spitting their coffee (and wiping their noses of the coffee that exited that way) when the boss walked in. Dear MotorMouth had to be told, directly, to look again (and again) at what he had written on the board, before he fully understood the boss's upset.

I really enjoyed my job, but that was the funniest event that I ever experience in my work.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 13 Dec 2010 05:11 PM 
Nope Nick you missed it. Better luck next time. BTW Nick QSI and NCE all went belly up today. Big bust for these out fits. I understand batty is now the way to go







At least that is the word from Greg. Later RJD 

Nuttin like starting rumours.

Or is it???


----------

